

Gifalicious - Delicious for animated gifs - ro-ka
http://gifalicious.net/

======
dibbsonline
"Always available in the cloudz"

Cloudz are not forever. Lost me at registering before seeing the product.

------
adrow
Any way to look around without forcing a sign-up? Delicious has that option
(Browse Delicious).

~~~
ro-ka
Not yet.

After login you see your collection of animated gifs and can add new ones via
URL. Also there is a "detail view" of the gifs. Simple.

~~~
Toshio
You must be new around here.

